# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Juste dire que je dmarre ;-)

## Invit

Voila je dmarres
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...3-christele_r/

Je trouve qu'il y a peut de fonctionnalits par rapport  linterface d'un forum, il faudrait que je regardes 
en plus comment avoir une vrais page ou n'apparaissent que mon blog, et non pas un blog, enferm dans lenvironnement dveloppez ! 
Je vais essayer d'aller plus loin dans le look de ma page mais l'idal serait de pouvoir insrer un code CSS !

Bonne journe

----------

